

How can/should I sell my website? - incirus


======
amoore
I wish I had a better recommendation than flippa since it's completely full of
worthless things for sale. I am constantly looking for projects to buy and
would love to have a better place to look than what I've found so far.

Anyway, drop me an email with any information you can provide and I may make
an offer. If you're hesitant to reveal the actual site, that makes it really
tough, but with some traffic and income numbers and information about the
niche, I can tell you if I'm interested enough to learn more or not.

~~~
anujkk
I have a question for you in a separate Ask HN post :

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3738729>

------
blueprint
What is your website, or what problems do you work on and what solutions have
you developed?

------
quaser
Flippa is a good option if you're looking to sell your website.

~~~
incirus
I am not sure if the 6 digit buyers are checking the listings.

~~~
masonhensley
You need to provide a little more information for anyone to be of any real
help to you.

Are you just trying to sell a domain? A blog? ecommerce site? Saas? Does it
make money or is it a hobby site that someone could throw together in an
afternoon?

~~~
incirus
I am not tryimg to sell here so I didnt put any about the site.

The site was my hobby but became more like the real deal and I dont have the
time to spare anymore. It still generates some money but it can be very strong
and useful for the right company/person ho has budget or time.

